# lift help?



## SOUTHERNBRUTE (Feb 6, 2009)

i just recently (1 month ago) bought my gf a 08 450 wolverine brand new no miles. its in the shop rite now geting a hmf pipe, jet kit, and k&n air filter and outwear. my next project for her bike is a lift. but here is the problem. i cant find one for this bike. am i over looking a company or are theer just not anyout ther. someone please chime in and give me sum help. thanx:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Extreme? SSATV? HL? These are the most known companies I think... I bet kits that fit 06 or 07 one's would probably fit the 08. If you could find someone who sells one of those.. email & ask them if it fits 08?


----------



## SOUTHERNBRUTE (Feb 6, 2009)

i know highlifter says they dnt and never have. my buddy had a older 350 wolverine and he blew it up so he just gave me his lift so i could put it on the gfs bike. we looked it over and every thinglooks the same except the cross bar in the front were the front shocks mount. on the older bikes this crossmember is slightly bent up on the new wolvies there is no bend in it. so im gonna try it and post later and let yall know if it workd or not.


----------

